# Looking for yard to rent



## KautoStar1 (14 July 2017)

Looking for a small yard to rent in the Cheshire area (or a block within a yard) 5-10 stables, with grazing and some facilities like a manage. Safe hacking essential.
Fairly flexible on area and would consider a little further up M6 too past Warrington / Wigan.  Looking for options at this stage.
Would be for 2 people to share privately.

Any ideas gratefully received.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (16 July 2017)

There is one on facebook which keeps popping up in burtonwood.Looks fab but a bit too far West for me. Year round turnout but day only.

found advert...


5 brick built stables in Burtonwood with private grazing


£25

5 brick built stables 12 x 12 with private grazing. Situated on a private block on a larger yard. horses or ponies must respect electric fencing. Access to local hacking and onsite arena summer horse show on site hay straw available to purchase on yard. good situation close to m6 and m62. parking for box or trailer would suit multiple horse owners or group of friends sharing. No colts or stallions thanks. Good turn out summer and winter. ring Ann-marie on 07969489862


----------



## KautoStar1 (19 July 2017)

Thank you. But not keen on Burtonwood. It's not the nicest of areas.


----------



## KautoStar1 (21 September 2017)

Just bumping this up in case anyone knows of anything. 
Thanks.


----------



## abbijay (22 September 2017)

Danielle Heath's got half her yard up for rent. It's on the outskirts of Sandbach, I don't now much more than that but I've seen it on facebook lately.


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 November 2017)

Bumping this again.  Still looking


----------

